# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: بهترین و کامل ترین ادیتور برای python

## HOSSEINGHOLI

بهترین و کامل ترین ادیتور برای python چیه؟
ادیتور ویژوال خوبی داره؟

----------


## masoud_pnu

در محيط ويندوز activestate python ودر لينوكس در ترمينال اوبونتو 9.04 تايپ كنيد python

----------


## bloverman

سلام 
komodo edite رو هم یه نگاه بنداز من بهتر از اون سراغ ندارم

----------


## saleh.hi.62

دوستان منظور ایشون رو  خوب نگرفتن
 دوست عزیزمون دنبال یک IDE که مثل visual studio یک IDE با خصوصیات visual و کامل باشه میگردن.
 خوب یک سری هستن ولی‌ اون چیزی که باید باشن نیستن.


 من یه مژده می‌خوام بدم
 پروژهی به نامه pyqt رو ما داشتیم قبلا که یه bind بود برای کسأنی که میخواستن با زبون python روی QT FrameWork برنامه بنویسن.
 خوب اون یه بأیند بود و محیط کد نویسی به صورت manual بود و زیاد لذت بخش نبود.
 ولی‌
 nokia که الان qt رو ساپورت می‌کنه داره یک بأیند جداگانه برای python آماده می‌کنه با دقیقا تمام خصوصیات که qt با زبان C++‎‎ داره و crossplaform.
 اسم این بأیند *pyside* نام داره.
 تا الان نسخه linux و mac osx آماده استفاده است ولی‌ متاسفانه برای ویندوز هنوز آماده نیست.
 به نظر من این می‌تونه بهترین ide برای python باشه و  قدرت بینهایت qt و python و ide قدرتمند qt به صورت همزمان استفاده کرد.
 این Framwork با لیسانس LGPL و کاملا به صورت رایگان آرزه می‌شه.

 دوستان می‌تونن سایت این پروژه رو اینجا ببینن:www.pyside.org

----------


## amir_basiri

اگر فقط ادیتور می خواهید در لینوکس gedit خوبه در ویندوز هم e-texteditor

----------


## sali444

notepad++
_notepad-plus.sourceforge.net_

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بهترین و کامل ترین ادیتور برای python چیه؟


روی ویندوز، PyScripter امکانات خوبی ارائه میکنه.

----------


## abazzi

TurboRuby از شرکتEmbarcadero رو هم حتما یه نگاهی بنداز حدود 250m داره و تو سایت شرکت سازنده نسخه 60 روزش هست
http://www.embarcadero.com/

----------


## vcldeveloper

> TurboRuby از شرکتEmbarcadero رو هم حتما یه نگاهی بنداز حدود 250m داره و  تو سایت شرکت سازنده نسخه 60 روزش هست


TurboRuby چه ربطی به Python داره؟!

----------


## khazaie01

اگه دلفی کار هستید میتونید از دلفی هم به عنوان یک  IDE برای پایتون استفاده کنید

----------


## blue_lotus

eric روی لینوکس و ویندوز تخصصی روی python , ruby کار میکنه .

نصب در ویندوز 



> Eric is a full featured Python and Ruby editor and IDE, written in python. It is based on the cross platform Qt gui toolkit, integrating the highly flexible Scintilla editor control. It is designed to be usable as everdays' quick and dirty editor as well as being usable as a professional project management tool integrating many advanced features Python offers the professional coder. eric4 includes a plugin system, which allows easy extension of the IDE functionality with plugins downloadable from the net.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

این هم یک IDE از JetBrains
http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/

----------


## vcldeveloper

> این هم یک IDE از JetBrains
> http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm


امکانات واقعا خوبی داره، ولی خب، هم تجاری هست، و ظاهرا نسخه رایگانی نداره، و هم اینکه فعلا نسخه Pre-release هست، و نسخه نهایی اش در پاییز منتشر میشه.

----------


## pumper

من نمی دونم چرا کسی به  Eclipse   اشاره ای نمی کنه که با پلاگین pydev  فوق العادس.

----------


## iSoheil

در لینک زیر لیست کاملی از Editorهای Python نوشته شده‌اند.
http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonEditors

----------


## blue_lotus

eclipse پلاگین pydev . اپن سورس و رایگان
wing آی دی ای حرفه ای پایتون. نسخه ی pro تنها به صورت trial در دسترس هست و باید خریداری بشه. یک نسخه ی free هم داره که امکاناتش محدود تر از نسخه ی تجاری هست.
[

----------


## esmaeily-hosein

من از   Pydev استفاده میکنم .

----------


## r00tkit

لیست خوبیه 




> PyDev with Eclipse (CP, F, AC, PD, EM, SI, MLS, UML, SC, UT, LN, CF, BM, CT)Komodo (CP, C/F, MLS, PD, AC, SC, SI, BM, LN, CF, CT, EM, UT, DB)Vim (CP, F, AC, MLS, SI, BM, LN, CF, UT)Emacs (CP, F, AC, MLS, PD, EM, SC, SI, BM, LN, CF, CT, UT, UML)TextMate (Mac, CT, CF, MLS, SI, BM, LN)Gedit (Linux/Windows, F, AC, MLS, SI, BM, LN, CT [sort of])Idle (CP, F, AC)PIDA (Linux/Windows, CP, F, AC, MLS, SI, BM, LN, CF)(VIM Based)NotePad++ (Windows, F, MLS, LN)BlueFish (Linux)JEdit (CP, F, BM, LN, CF, MLS)E-Texteditor  (TextMate Clone for Windows)WingIde (CP, C, AC, MLS (support for C), PD, EM, SC, SI, BM, LN, CF, CT, UT)Eric Ide (CP, F, AC, PD, EM, SI, LN, CF, UT)Pyscripter (Windows, F, AC, PD, EM, SI, LN, CT, UT)ConTEXT (Windows, C)SPE (F, AC, UML)SciTE (CP, F, MLS, EM, BM, LN, CF, CT, SH)Zeus (W, C, BM, LN, CF, SI, SC, CT)NetBeans  (CP, F, PD, UML, AC, MLS, SC, SI, BM, LN, CF, CT, UT, RAD)DABO (CP)BlackAdder (C, CP, CF, SI)PythonWin (W, F, AC, PD, SI, BM, CF)Geany (CP, F, very limited AC, MLS, SI, BM, LN, CF)UliPad (CP, F, AC, PD, MLS, SI, LI, CT, UT, BM)Boa Constructor (CP, F, AC, PD, EM, SI, BM, LN, UML, CF, CT)ScriptDev (W, C, AC, MLS, PD, EM, SI, BM, LN, CF, CT)Spyder (CP, F, AC, PD, EM, SI, BM, LN)Editra (CP, F, AC, MLS, SC, SI, BM, LN, CF)Pfaide (Windows, C, AC, MLS, SI, BM, LN, CF, CT)KDevelop (CP, F, MLS, SC, SI, BM, LN, CF)Dr.Python (F,EM)DreamPie (F)PyCharm (CP, C, AC, PD, EM, MLS (Javascript), SC, SI, BM, LN, CF, PD, UT)
>      Acronyms used: 
> 
> CP - Cross PlatformC - CommercialF - FreeAC - Automatic Code-completionMLS - Multi-Language SupportPD - Integrated Python DebuggingEM - ErrorMarkupSC - Source Control integrationSI  -  Smart IndentBM  - Bracket MatchingLN  -  Line NumberingUML - UML editing / viewingCF - Code FoldingCT - Code TemplatesUT - Unit TestingUID -  GUI Designer (for example, Qt, Eric, ..)DB - integrated database supportRAD - Rapid application development support

----------


## MSK

من خودم ترم بیش داشتم یه بروژه بیتون انجام میدادم و خیلی دنبال ide خوب گشتم. با idle و wingide و komodo و pydev کارکردم. بین اینا pydev واقعا حرف نداره و قابل مقایسه نیست. اما حالا تاسف می خورم که چرا اون موقع eric رو نمی شناختم. که واقعا دیگه چیزی کم و کسر نداره.

----------

